# Nox Twilight Nail Polish



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

For all you Twilight Fans, you can wear the craze on your nails!

Quote:
Nox Twilight nail polish is the newest edition of products from Twilight Beauty. Inspired by the powerful Cullen coven, this line of professional quality nail polish prominently features the enduring Cullen crest on the center of each bottle.via twilightbeauty

Here are 6 swatches from Daily Nail:
*Sugar Plum*






*Disco Darling*






*Citrus*






Talon






Sangria






Red Velvet






via DailyNailThese retail for 6.99 Dollarson the Twilight Beauty site*. *

Other colors (as described on the Twilight Beauty site):

*Chiffon* â€“ Soft delicate pink

*Debutante* â€“ Fresh peachy-pink

*Wine &amp; Dine* â€“ Sparkling champagne

*Black Tie* â€“ Best-dressed black

*Poseidon* â€“ Sky blue

*Crush* â€“ Sassy hot pink


----------



## internetchick (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the bottles!!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 12, 2010)

The bottle is lovely! I would have thought I could find some at Hot Topic due to the fact that they sell everything Twilight, but couldn't.

On the hunt for more pictures...


----------



## divadoll (Sep 12, 2010)

I love Disco Darling and sugar Plum.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

I like Citrus. I know one blog said that Disco Darling is a great overlay polish and I'd have to agree. Although I love it by itself!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2010)

Love the bottles, don't like the colors.


----------

